# Need Advice



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Alright y'all. I know there are no right or wrong answers here, but I'm at a loss. I currently have a galaxy s 3 on Verizon - unlimited data. Sadly, I dropped the phone on the way to work today and broke the glass. It's driving me crazy. [/background]







[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] Even though it's not that bad. [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I've tried to repair a cracked screen before and failed, so I'm hesitant to go the DIY route here. Best quote I could get from a repair shop was $120. However, I'm considering buying a Nexus 4 instead, ditching Verizon, and selling the gs3 for what I can (hoping I can get $200 since it's still totally functional and the crack isn't bad.) That would only cost me $100 roughly out of pocket. [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Your thoughts? I always thought I was the type of person that would never drop and crack a phone. I feel like an idiot![/background]


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Samsung repairs things. I wouldn't bother with others unless you want to chance losing your warranty through third party maintenance.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

No warranty, I don't think - bought it used. I have a feeling Samsung would charge closer to $200 and I would have to ship it off. At that point why not pay $300 for a new Nexus?


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

If it were me, I'd look for another Verizon S3. Either on my local craigslist, or Swappa.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

DrPepperLives said:


> No warranty, I don't think - bought it used. I have a feeling Samsung would charge closer to $200 and I would have to ship it off. At that point why not pay $300 for a new Nexus?


 warranty with Samsung doesn't stop with the original owner only as far as I know


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yea but broken screen isn't a warranty issue. I would use insurance .

Sent from my VZW Galaxy S3 CM 10.1


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

coldconfession13 said:


> Yea but broken screen isn't a warranty issue. I would use insurance .
> 
> Sent from my VZW Galaxy S3 CM 10.1


If you read my first post, that wasn't the point and had nothing to do with his current issue, just future ones.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Is your contract kaput on Verizon where you can just leave la-di-da? I'm only saying because the early termination fee is ridiculous as well

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

It is caput. LA de dah.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Switched from Verizon to AT&T, lost unlimited data, no complaints. If you think you only need 8/16 GB for all of your media by all means, go for it.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Ordered a Nexus 4. BOOM

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

